# Please suggest best earphones to be used with pc/Nexus 4



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

    I know there are many threads for this, well already went through them but thought its better to create my own. I have been using the earphones that came with my ipod and I must say I got pretty used to them. My frnds suggested to go for Senheiser CX 180. Well I tried them and it may sound funny but I wasn't pretty much impressed by them, maybe I am used to the not so good Ipod earphones and also maybe my brain has never been introduced to better sound quality before :S . I am totally confused as in which earphones to get as my budget is up to 1.5k. Please help guys.

hello ppl....anyone  ???


----------



## sandynator (Apr 26, 2013)

check  Cowon EM1 Earphone @1150 INR with mic.
contact them for compatibility with Nexus 4


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2013)

are these better than SM E10 or Senheiser CX 180??


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought SoundMagic P11 for 750 from pro audio home. Call him and ask for coupon. It's the best you can get in this price.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2013)

SoundMagic PL21 is excellent
but as per your budget I recommend this 
Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones - Tekfusion: Flipkart.com


----------



## sandynator (Apr 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> are these better than SM E10 or Senheiser CX 180??



They may not be equal to sm e10 but tech2.com, thinkdigit & chip magazine has recommended...
Cowon EM1 with Remote and Mic Review, Price, Specifications - Tech2

If mic is not important then sm e10 or vsonic gr99 around 1700 INR


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> SoundMagic PL21 is excellent
> but as per your budget I recommend this
> Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones - Tekfusion: Flipkart.com



I read somewhere that they are not better than e10 or cx 180...



sandynator said:


> They may not be equal to sm e10 but tech2.com, thinkdigit & chip magazine has recommended...
> Cowon EM1 with Remote and Mic Review, Price, Specifications - Tech2
> 
> If mic is not important then sm e10 or vsonic gr99 around 1700 INR



Has anyone used these cowon earphones....I am bit hesitant as I don't know much abt the company except their pmps... 

Bump...

some help here???


----------



## Gollum (Apr 28, 2013)

If you want cx180 then go for it. they are good and you wont regret your decision.
the cable is nice and they look and feel expensive too.


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 28, 2013)

I am using SoundMagic E10 with my nexus 4. No complaints, love em.
Avoid TekFusion, they were a scam and are unreliable. If your budget is around 1.5k, either choose the Soundmagic e10 or the Sennheiser cx180. Both are good IEMs. Sennheiser has better service, Soundmagic E10 has better sound quality(as per reviews).


----------



## Minion (Apr 28, 2013)

Get Sound Magic E10 eye closed.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 28, 2013)

e10 do hv a mic version too right??

how are these??
SM PL30

Sony XB30


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 28, 2013)

I have the normal SM E10, there is also an SM E10m with inline mic. You can get the mic version if you want, but it is more expensive and is not available readily. Even with the SM E10 I can use the phone's mic without pulling off the earphones from the jack, I do that if I have to answer a call when listening to music.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2013)

ohhh....cool


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

SM PL30 is a bit overpriced on Flipkart...instead buy from LT Road.
also have a look on SkullCandy ones they are also excellent


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> SM PL30 is a bit overpriced on Flipkart...instead buy from LT Road.
> also have a look on SkullCandy ones they are also excellent



just for earphones LT will be too far...will buy them online. 

I am really confused man....should I get normal earphones or should I shell out some more and go for bluetooth/NFC headphones 

how are these?

Nokia BH-111


----------



## srkmish (Apr 29, 2013)

Sennheiser cx180 will be my choice. They are comfortable to wear and they have 2 years warranty. And the sound quality , just awesome. They are my favourite earphones of all that i own- SoundMagic e10, Philips She9700, JVC HX40A, Brainwavz M5 and of course CX180 .


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2013)

yes cx 180 and e10 are on my shortlist....but I don't know if it would be a good idea to go for bluetooth headset


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> just for earphones LT will be too far...will buy them online.



then make a long list of gadgets before u go to LT 



abhidev said:


> but I don't know if it would be a good idea to go for bluetooth headset


I don't suggest Bluetooth headset....


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> don't suggest Bluetooth headset....



are they so bad?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> are they so bad?


not bad but depends upon usage...many people find them good while driving


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2013)

yes even I listen mostly while travelling...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yes even I listen mostly while travelling...


if u are not concerned about battery then buy a good bluetooth headset


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2013)

ok e10 availability is bit of a problem....

Also how are SM PL30 compared to SM E10??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ok e10 availability is bit of a problem....
> 
> Also how are SM PL30 compared to SM E10??



u can see my siggy..I own two SM earphones...so Sound Quality is for sure excellent.

u can simply call Primeabgb for price of PL30 if u find good difference in online price then only go to LT


----------



## monsure (Jun 7, 2013)

Minion said:


> Get Sound Magic E10 eye closed.



No mic with headphone is almost useless for sometime.


----------

